# Auction video, sad, but think how the dogs feel.



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

some people say I can't look, it's too sad. This is a video that takes place at dog auctions. Sickening. And if you can't watch because it's too sad, imagne how the furbabies feel.

I wouldn't want to deal with any organizantion that particapted in such cruelty.

Disgusting.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for posting this, Christine. It's hard to watch, but a reminder to all of us that by supporting this industry in any way, we allow this abuse and cruelty to continue. One dog sold at an auction because it is too old to breed just allows a younger dog to take it's place, produce many puppies and continue the cycle of cruelty.

As long as commercial breeders make money, they have no incentive to stop.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Thank you for posting this, Christine. It's hard to watch, but a reminder to all of us that by supporting this industry in any way, we allow this abuse and cruelty to continue. One dog sold at an auction because it is too old to breed just allows a younger dog to take it's place, produce many puppies and continue the cycle of cruelty.
> 
> As long as commercial breeders make money, they have no incentive to stop.


 
Marj, I agree, it's so hard to watch, but I always force myself to watch, becuase we have to know what is going on out there, oh how I wanted to go through my monitor. 

It's disgusting it's sad, but we need to know what is going on out there, and be the eyes and voices for these innocent victims. 

Just disgusting. But we have to be strong enough for these precious angels.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't stop crying. What kind of people are these? How is it that they live in the same universe.. She has a big belly....:crying:What kind of monsters wear the clothes of human beings? And why? How much money do they make with their cruel and ugly doings? 

We have to remember that long ago in the history of our country there were auctions of human beings. I am sure that one day all those low life people will be gone and dog auctions will be a terrible memory. I hope they all get to join slave traders for a big party in H ell.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

When I see things like this I don't get sad, I get ANGRY. It makes me want to raid the nearest gun store and hand out some overdue justice. I wish I could take all of the animals who are being mistreated in the world and provide a wonderful sanctuary where they would want for nothing and always feel cared for. These people aren't human beings, they are sub human creatures who don't deserve to share the air we breathe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't post what I really feel about it... Just makes me sick literally. Many of the auctions are in Ohio and Amish are hip deep in it. Remember that as you see adverts for "Amish made this or that"... this is what most of them are doing,sure isn't quilt and furniture making and farming....To them dogs and cats are cattle,nothing more...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I can't stop crying. What kind of people are these? How is it that they live in the same universe.. She has a big belly....:crying:What kind of monsters wear the clothes of human beings? And why? How much money do they make with their cruel and ugly doings?
> 
> We have to remember that long ago in the history of our country there were auctions of human beings. I am sure that one day all those low life people will be gone and dog auctions will be a terrible memory. I hope they all get to join slave traders for a big party in H ell.


 
I'm a 1000% with you. I had trouble posting it, so darn sad, and so darn frustrating, just beyond comprehension!!!!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I can't post what I really feel about it... Just makes me sick literally. *Many of the auctions are in Ohio and Amish are hip deep in it*. Remember that as you see adverts for "Amish made this or that"... this is what most of them are doing,sure isn't quilt and furniture making and farming....To them dogs and cats are cattle,nothing more...


This makes me want to move.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> When I see things like this I don't get sad, I get ANGRY. It makes me want to raid the nearest gun store and hand out some overdue justice. I wish I could take all of the animals who are being mistreated in the world and provide a wonderful sanctuary where they would want for nothing and always feel cared for. These people aren't human beings, they are sub human creatures who don't deserve to share the air we breathe.


 
So very well said!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I can't post what I really feel about it... Just makes me sick literally. Many of the auctions are in Ohio and Amish are hip deep in it. Remember that as you see adverts for "Amish made this or that"... this is what most of them are doing,sure isn't quilt and furniture making and farming....To them dogs and cats are cattle,nothing more...


Oh and from what I have seen their daughters are not worth much more. All this cruelty in the name of religion? If you want to stay in the past and refuse to evolve...well just stay where you are...and do expect me to buy your stuff on e-bay. I do not apologize for saying that I find those people creepy and un-evolved.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How sad is the world we live in? 
This really upsets me. I can't decide if I want to cry from the sadness I feel or the anger. I just don't understand why this can't be stopped, its so wrong. How can people let animals get in this kind of condition and be so uncaring. I find it very unsettling that there were so many children there. They'll follow their parents example and only see the dogs as a way to make a living. 
I wish someone knew the answer and we could band together and make this stop.
I have a Pet Land close to me but I refuse to go in and buy anything. I won't even buy a bag of treats, that's putting money in a business that supports puppy mills. I drive farther to go to Petco. 
This just makes me sick. :angry:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh and from what I have seen their daughters are not worth much more. All this cruelty in the name of religion? If you want to stay in the past and refuse to evolve...well just stay where you are...and do expect me to buy your stuff on e-bay. I do not apologize for saying that I find those people creepy and un-evolved.


:goodpost: Psssssssssst. It's a cult, pass it on. :yes:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh and from what I have seen their daughters are not worth much more. All this cruelty in the name of religion? If you want to stay in the past and refuse to evolve...well just stay where you are...and do expect me to buy your stuff on e-bay. I do not apologize for saying that I find those people creepy and un-evolved.


 
Unevolved is right..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> :goodpost: Psssssssssst. It's a cult, pass it on. :yes:


 
Totally right on!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

In a way, I feel bad for posting the video, but in a greater way, it gives the fur-babies a voice. The thing is, we can't really pin this on one culture. 

The guy with the mic (ugh) certainly didn't appear to be from a certain culture, nor the people in the audience, that just made me sick, as though they were waiting for a movie to start. It wasn't until the end of the video, that there appeard to be a certain culture involved.

I have no idea how people in the audience can sit there and watch a furbaby being tossed around, as you hear, $350.00, do I hear $450.00. And not one person in the audience seemed to flinch. Horrible.

So how do we stop this? I honestly have no idea at this point, other than getting the word out.

I also found it interesting that they had a fit, when cameras were detetected. If you don't think you are doing anything wrong, then why get so upset that there are cameras videoing the auction. So they know this is WRONG.

I again apologize for such a video, but if we are not the fur-babies voices, then who will be.


----------

